# Help With My Grandfathers Watch



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

This watch was given to me about 20 years a go by my Grandfather. It has enormous sentimental value but I seriously doubt if it has much value money wise. I have searched Google and a few forums about "EXA" but haven't found any information at all. Has anyone here come across this make of watch?


----------



## jimboe (Jun 30, 2010)

Try googling ANCRE Swiss watch,,??


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

"Ancre 17 rubis" is the type of movement and "incabloc" is a type of antishock, common to a lot of Swiss watches from this period. I was hoping somebody would have some information on the manufacturer's name "EXA". A bit of a long shot I know, there were hundreds of Swiss watch makers in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Movement is a FHF 28










http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&a&2uswk&FHF_28

So it's a quality Swiss watch.

Like many, the movement was made by a company other than the one listed on the dial.

Likely the case was made by another company as well.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

EXA was a trade mark used by:

1.










EXA Fabrique d'Horlogerie, Geneva

and 2.

(in a rhomb)

A. Boillat-Jeandupeux, Porrentruy, registered in 1911

One of them probably...

Andreas


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Am cleaning an FHF 28 as we speak! Spooky...........


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

That's great, thanks very much for the info. It looks like it dates to about the mid fifties. I'm going to enjoy tracing the history of this watch, I've certainly got plenty to go on now. Thanks again.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well let me know if you want to sell it as need some parts from a FHF 28. A balance complete with staff & hairspring


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Not my cup of tea but i think that you could refurbish it quite nicely. What are your plans for it? Daily wear? Special occasion?


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

I would rather sell my first born, this watch has huge sentimental value. I wear it from time to time (no pun intended) but it could do with a good refurb inside and out. I don't have the experience to tackle it yet, maybe in a few months if I gain the knowledge required.

To be honest I might end up paying a professional, I'd be very upset if this watch was ruined. I'm sure there will be somebody on this forum who is more than up to the job.


----------

